

Predict iPhone app rejections with AQI - danielodio
http://help.appmakr.com/entries/177314-introducing-appmakr-s-aqi-app-quality-index

======
jergason
This would be a cool idea, but the headline is a bit misleading.

From looking at their website, it appears that they have some kind of template
that they use to create an iPhone app from RSS feeds, YouTube channels, ect,
which they then monetize through ads. It looks like their "algorithm" is only
applicable to the repackaged-website apps that they create, not a general
service that you can submit your own app to.

